# Virgin box



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Nothing like a well maintained box


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thread title misleading...... :brows:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool. New old stock. Clean up the rust and spray it like new again.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I like my boxes with a hole in it.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

That's a sweet virgin box! I know it's ready for 2 pole action!

A nice box like that, you'll get a wadsworth just thinking about mounting it against a wall, or in some cold cellar....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kaboler said:


> That's a sweet virgin box! I know it's ready for 2 pole action!


:lol::lol::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Thread title misleading...... :brows:


Unused 65 year old box just didn't have the same ring to it!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

347sparky said:


> Unused 65 year old box just didn't have the same ring to it!


It does to some of us :brows:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

347sparky said:


> A friend gave this to me awhile back, his dad was a sparky way back. Kind of nice to see one never used and no KO's punched out.


I get about a $50.00 credit for those pullouts from my supply house.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

kaboler said:


> That's a sweet virgin box! I know it's ready for 2 pole action!
> 
> A nice box like that, you'll get a wadsworth just thinking about mounting it against a wall, or in some cold cellar....


Hahaha good one


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> It does to some of us :brows:


Hey, if its unused....... :brows::brows:


----------



## mamills1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty nice addition to a collection. Clean it up and repaint as 277 suggested and it will be even better. Be sure to protect the Wadsworth label on the front!

Mike


----------



## stable21081 (Jun 27, 2012)

this use to fus


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

stable21081 said:


> this use to fus


:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Bobby_Sardells (Jul 11, 2012)

stable21081 said:


> this use to fus


alright alright if you say so man


----------



## stable21081 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Junior member*

sorry, FUSE not fus,


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Too bad, I've never been in a virgin box. They have all been well used, with loose holes... I mean knockouts.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

347sparky said:


> A friend gave this to me awhile back, his dad was a sparky way back. Kind of nice to see one never used and no KO's punched out.


Is Wadsworth still in business? I have two NOS Wadsworth breakers.
I liked the Federal Noark, boxes a little better. No cover to get lost.
Every major manufacturer seemed to make a simular type box.


----------

